# Don't drive for this garbage company



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.

They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.

Boycott Lyft.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Makes sense to me --- @BogusServiceAnimal hates Lyft, so I'll stop driving for them.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Phew 😅 
I thought u were talking about uber.

yes, boycott Lift


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Illini said:


> Makes sense to me --- @BogusServiceAnimal hates Lyft, so I'll stop driving for them.


You will make more money working for lowest of the low Postmates than Lyft. This company cares nothing about you or your health. They are slowly going bankrupt and relying on idiots who don't know they're being raped.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> This company cares nothing about you or your health. They are slowly going bankrupt and relying on idiots who don't know they're being raped.


I agree, but you just described millions of companies across the USA.


----------



## PhxSuns (Feb 26, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


I totally agree


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> You will make more money working for lowest of the low Postmates than Lyft. This company cares nothing about you or your health.


And Postmates does?.... &#129300;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I cannot login to postmates because they have a new agreement to read and I'm spending more money sending them letters to opt out of their latest arbitration agreements than I am making through their deliveries.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

**** Lyft


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


You're doing it wrong.... im swmming in $$$$ thanks to quitters like you... so big thank you my man!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> You're doing it wrong.... im swmming in $$$$ thanks to quitters like you... so big thank you my man!


Sorry to Hear of you Drowning in Pennies.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


Totally agree, but Uber is not better.
Just get out of rideshare.
It is only good for retired people like me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

All this animosity,

and the dude_ isn't even from Orlando..._


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> You're doing it wrong.... im swmming in $$$$ thanks to quitters like you... so big thank you my man!


You think you make money but it's all illusion, man. That money you put into your account will be gone before you know it, that what we call capitalism.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> *Don't drive for this garbage company*


*Don't tell me what to do!*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boycotts don't work.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lyft has $15/three ride streak going every other hour all week here, plus they added a $100/25 ride quest on top of that for the weekend. In contrast, Uber has been surging up to $5, but not consistently, and not everywhere in town.

Bear has been killing it on Lyft :coolio:


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

YOU GUYS REALIZE DIFFERENT MARKETS ARE DIFFERENT RIGHT?

See I agree with OP and I'm sure most of us do, the problem with posting this thread here though.. is that people from all markets are responding. And though it be few, but in some markets lyft might be better than uber, hence why hes getting the naysayers.

OP should post this in his specific market forum and he will also get more overwhelming positive responses and ppl agreeing I'm sure. Unfortunately uberpeople does not have market specific forums for lyft but they do for uber. However, people treat the market specific uber forums like a uber/lyft forum for that market so it works.

Just a general lyft forum tied to no specific market is dumb, as locations/market regions differ tremendously, different rates, different bonuses all equate to different experiences.. and everyone from all over the world is responding here.. which is why their is conflict.

as some markets lyft is throwing great bonuses for drivers while other markets their not.. I hardly ever come on this forum myself and am always in my markets specific forum.. but thought I would chime on on this as I speculate others might not do this or not even realize it exists.

I agree with OP as In my market uber surges all over all day, while lyft might charges passangers more but only pays drivers base fare.. I hardly ever drive for lyft.. I make way more money on uber when I drive.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> @@@@ Lyft


Beat me to it again&#128513;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


They're going downhill faster than a roller coaster. Soon they'll be accepting 1990s cars and undesirable drivers with felonies lmao.



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


I was threatened by two guys who wants to come into my car and one said he'll break my jaw and this was not even my intended pax so yeah this is not worth life risk. Better off doing food delivery.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Soon they'll be
> *accepting 1990s cars* and
> *undesirable drivers with felonies *lmao.


Uber & Lyft's Insurance providers would never allow that .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

AdAstra said:


> Uber & Lyft's Insurance providers would never allow that .


If they go broke enough they may get insurance providers to relax the requirements. Not enough drivers equals Lyft getting more desparate


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> If they go broke enough they may get insurance providers to relax the requirements. Not enough drivers equals Lyft getting more desparate


ONLY if lyft agrees to pay sky High premiums.
Insurance mind: Older cars & Felons = more law suits, accidents & payouts

Fact is, insurance companies Rule the World


----------



## GotYouAllInCheck (Jun 28, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


Was hoping to learn the name of the garbage truck company that I bam supposed to avoid.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GotYouAllInCheck said:


> Was hoping to learn the name of the garbage truck company that I bam supposed to avoid.


They *the garbage truck companies* pay significantly more than uber. and you don't even have to handle the trash nearly as much as even 15 years ago. Most are using the claw grabbers and the amount of time your actually touching trash is minimal.

Overall it's a much better gig and usually union.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They went down on 3 for 15$ to 3 for 12$and 9$. Airport had more drivers this week :thumbdown:


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


The risk-to-reward ratio associated with being a rideshare driver has flipped in recent years. Especially in urban environments. More risk + Less money = FLIP.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> The risk-to-reward ratio associated with being a rideshare driver has flipped in recent years. Especially in urban environments. More risk + Less money = FLIP.


More like = FLOP


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They *the garbage truck companies* pay significantly more than uber. and you don't even have to handle the trash nearly as much as even 15 years ago. Most are using the claw grabbers and the amount of time your actually touching trash is minimal.
> 
> Overall it's a much better gig and usually union.


"Sanitation Engineer"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

GotYouAllInCheck said:


> Was hoping to learn the name of the garbage truck company that I bam supposed to avoid.


Your avatar looks like Jupiter


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Illini said:


> Makes sense to me --- @BogusServiceAnimal hates Lyft, so I'll stop driving for them.


We need to get @BogusServiceAnimal and @AB5 in the same room. Lyft will die from sheer panic knowing these two are on the case!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes Lyft sux. After 3 years of driving I been on hold almost 2 months because chevkr can’t complete my annual background. I used to be able to call Lyft and get driver supply but now the only phone contact is safety and they won’t discuss anything other than safety. I was told to email and we all know that’s useless. 

I just wanted to get get active as a backup to my deliveries with Postmates


----------



## GotYouAllInCheck (Jun 28, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Your avatar looks like Jupiter
> View attachment 479893


Had to change it. Apparently there aren't enough men on this board who appreciate looking at a nice "planet" now and again. Some concerned citizen flagged it for the management here.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear had an OK day on Lyft, was cheated out of one streak with a 19 min pickup bear rejected, but otherwise went OK. There are streak bonuses continuing all week plus a quest on top of that. Bear will eat well this week!


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

Bear must be in a relative new market for rideshare or also doesnt uber.

Here in LA lyft has been worse than uber for years


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NuberBad said:


> Bear must be in a relative new market for rideshare or also doesnt uber.
> 
> Here in LA lyft has been worse than uber for years


Bear is in a quiet market, but also has Uber. Uber can have higher potential, but requires a lot more maintenance. For example, Lyft was paying out $12/three ride streaks every other hour (which can sometimes be doubled in an hour) all day, but Uber only had $3/ride after 4pm. Uber had surge up to $7, but only in some places that unlike before the virus are no longer predictable. And of course Uber has the mandatory no-mask and mask selfies every time bear logs in.

So bear drove Lyft from 10-4 and then switched to Uber for the DF home (which got bear three good rides and took 1.5 hours). Earnings per hour were the same, but only because of the post-4pm Uber bonus. Earlier in the day Uber could have been worse unless bear worked the surge areas hard (bear's AR on Uber is 11% vs. 50% on Lyft). Whereas Lyft's DF completely sucks, so bear usually uses Uber for that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If you don't get a PPZ and a bonus each week, leave this dumpster fire of an app off.
> 
> They are making you risk your life for peanuts, people.
> 
> Boycott Lyft.


Lyft is a steaming pile of dog doo.

Most drivers will protest this by accepting another ping 18 minutes away! :thumbup:


----------

